# ,  / > Yaesu >  FT-301
,      S.       ,     ,        .  ! :Smile:

----------

,       ,       .

----------


## UA0YAS

S-  100    .    ,  10 . ,  .        .     ,  .

----------

?

----------


## rw0ab

.  ,   .  30    ,  .  ,  ,  . .

----------


## UA8U

> 30


 , 40 .    70-   .

----------


## U T

- .  -  .     .  .  - 90 .  :Smile: 
      .

----------

Eugene163

----------


## 12701

> FT-301 -


 ..    ... ..  -      ..   ,             SB-104 , ALDA-103 , ATLAS-350..     QST..

----------

,  .        ,         ,        ,      ))

----------

